# Olympic TT predictions



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Who do you think will win, Cancellara, Wiggins, etc? I haven't been following this year


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

If Wiggins is in similar form as he was in tdf... he will be hard to beat.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Wiggins wasted a lot of energy trying to get fatty over the hill on Saturday, there's no way he'll be on form especially after winning the Tour. Question being will a tired Wiggins still be better than everyone else. Hope so! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wiggo ftw.


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

pulling for Van Garderen, and Phinney if for nothing other reason then national pride lol. but Van Garderen has shown he can be up there with a special kind of day and a bit of luck he could medal. Tony Martin, wiggo, Froome, SPARTACUS (injuries or not he has huge power and is tough to beat) those are the others that I see on the podium most likely.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

All I'm going to say is that I have a feeling Phinney deliver a big surprise.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I say Wiggins gets it, he's proven his form this year and he doesn't seem to get tired ever.

Fabian may suffer from his crash in the road race, he doesn't seem sure himself and said it hurt a lot to ride his TT bike yesterday, too bad but I expect him to put on a fight nonetheless.

Tony Martin is banged up and not at 100% but says his wrist is not too bad since his weight is more on his forearms on a TT bike, let's just hope his tires wont ruin his chances once again.

Froome? He could medal for sure.

Taylor Phinney I think has a good chance to medal. He has worked a lot just for this race since the Giro, he's hungry for it and has shown good form...


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Weather could play a part. BBC forecast is


> Most parts dry through much of the day and feeling warm in sunny intervals but showers are possible, perhaps heavy during the afternoon. Quite breezy with blustery winds at times.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

TerminatorX91 said:


> All I'm going to say is that I have a feeling Phinney deliver a big surprise.


I was going to say Phinny for the spoiler too. I think Fabian is primed and while his shoulder will nag, it's not going to be a factor. Wiggins is tapped out. Martin has had too many troubles this season. I predict a surprise (like Phinny) sitting in the hot seat for a long time -- maybe till the end.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

With Fabio injured and Tony Martin recovering from injury, I'm guessing these two probably won't make the podium. Wiggins seems to be the obvious choice. I won't predict him to avoid jinxing him. Phinney might do pretty well.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think Martin will win.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wiggins FTW


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Farrar. 

I crack me up.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Elite men's start times/order.

1 Mouhcine Lahsaini (Morocco) 14:15:00 
2 Tomas Aurelio Gil Martinez (Venezuela) 14:16:30 
3 Alireza Haghi (Islamic Republic of Iran) 14:18:00 
4 Ahmet Akdilek (Turkey) 14:19:30 
5 Magno Prado Nazaret (Brazil) 14:21:00 
6 Fumiyuki Beppu (Japan) 14:22:30 
7 Assan Bazayev (Kazakhstan) 14:24:00 
8 David McCann (Ireland) 14:25:30 
9 Lars Ytting Bak (Denmark) 14:27:00 
10 Michael Albasini (Switzerland) 14:28:30 
11 Fabio Andres Duarte Arevalo (Colombia) 14:30:00 
12 Lars Boom (Netherlands) 14:31:30 
13 Jack Bauer (New Zealand) 14:33:00 
14 Janez Brajkovic (Slovenia) 14:34:30 
15 Maciej Bodnar (Poland) 14:36:00 
16 Philippe Gilbert (Belgium) 14:37:30 
17 Alexandr Vinokurov (Kazakhstan) 14:39:00 
18 Ryder Hesjedal (Canada) 14:40:30 
19 Jonathan Castroviejo Nicolas (Spain) 14:42:00 
20 Jakob Fuglsang (Denmark) 14:43:30 
21 Nelson Filipe Santos Simoes Oliveira (Portugal) 14:45:00 
22 Edvald Boasson Hagen (Norway) 14:46:30 
23 Ramunas Navardauskas (Lithuania) 14:48:00 
24 Denis Menchov (Russian Federation) 14:49:30 
25 Lieuwe Westra (Netherlands) 14:51:00 
26 Vasil Kiryienka (Belarus) 14:52:30 
27 Gustav Larsson (Sweden) 14:54:00 
28 Michael Rogers (Australia) 14:55:30 
29 Bert Grabsch (Germany) 14:57:00 
30 Sylvain Chavanel (France) 14:58:30 
31 Christopher Froome (Great Britain) 15:00:00 
32 Marco Pinotti (Italy) 15:01:30 
33 Luis Leon Sanchez Gil (Spain) 15:03:00 
34 Taylor Phinney (United States of America) 15:04:30 
35 Tony Martin (Germany) 15:06:00 
36 Bradley Wiggins (Great Britain) 15:07:30 
37 Fabian Cancellara (Switzerland) 15:09:00


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Martin said its Wiggins's to lose


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Vino (ahahahaha).
Hopefully Phinney, possibly Spartacus, Wiggo is too tired.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Force is with Wiggo this year. How can he possibly lose? The race is for Silver and Bronze....


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

My picks:
1. Wiggins
2. Cancellara
3. Phinney


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

tetter said:


> pulling for Van Garderen, and Phinney if for nothing other reason then national pride lol. but Van Garderen has shown he can be up there with a special kind of day and a bit of luck he could medal. Tony Martin, wiggo, Froome, SPARTACUS (injuries or not he has huge power and is tough to beat) those are the others that I see on the podium most likely.


TVG isn't doing the ITT.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

saird said:


> Wiggins wasted a lot of energy trying to get fatty over the hill on Saturday, ...


Cav, 4-time Champs-Elysées sprint winner, winner of 23 TdF stages, green jersey winner, World Champion, BMI c.22, and the best you can say is fatty? really?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

burgrat said:


> My picks:
> 1. Wiggins
> 2. Cancellara
> 3. Phinney


I'll go for Phinney, then Cancellara, then Wiggins. But as I predicted that Sky would implode during the TdF, it's equally probable that Chavanel, then LL Sanchez, then Martin will do it.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll go with a longshot....Menchov.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

gordy748 said:


> I'll go for Phinney, then Cancellara, then Wiggins. But as I predicted that Sky would implode during the TdF, it's equally probable that Chavanel, then LL Sanchez, then Martin will do it.


I hope you're right. I would be awesome for Phinney to win gold.


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

Wiggins.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

burgrat said:


> I hope you're right. I would be awesome for Phinney to win gold.


Being that he is so young I think it would be a hell of statement even if he wins bronze or silver. If he won gold that would be amazing.


----------



## kubuqi (Jan 24, 2007)

burgrat said:


> My picks:
> 1. Wiggins
> 2. Cancellara
> 3. Phinney


I'll put Chavanel side by side with Phinney.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

TerminatorX91 said:


> All I'm going to say is that I have a feeling Phinney deliver a big surprise.



Hey! 

I agree and I hope you're right :thumbsup: !


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I always jinx the riders that I choose, so I'll go with Gold for Wiggins.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

My Top 5 are:

1. Cancellara
2. Wiggins
3. Martin
4. Phinney
5. Pinnotti/ Rogers


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Hesjedal will put in a good run, and maybe has an outside shot at a medal. I figure he will be hungry and well rested after his early exit from the Tour.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Wiggo
2. Cancellara
3. Tony Martin


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder why, Svein Tuft of Canada is not on the list?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if he didnt fall the other day, i would have picked cancellara. heck, he did leave the tour early, so that form may still be with him.

but i think wiggo will get it.

too bad andy isnt there. with those windy conditions we might have seen him blown from the road like a leaf. again.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

As a Brit, it has to be Wiggo. He'll have to do it nekkid, someone stole his kit.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Wiggo fastest so far at 29.9 km, then Martin then Froome. It's Wiggo's to lose.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

:23: Wiggo by 42 seconds. YES!!!!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well Wiggo just won the Time Trial


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Bloody hell... I can see Sky TV's coverage tonight saying he's the greatest cyclist ever... 

Congrats, Bradley and UK! :thumbsup:


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn, Fabian is really hurting.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

He smashed it - again!

Wiggo is unbeaten in TT's so far this year.

And a great ride by Froome for third. You've got to feel for Fabio, he looked in an awful lot of pain after he finished.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Unica said:


> He smashed it - again!
> 
> Wiggo is unbeaten in TT's so far this year.
> 
> And a great ride by Froome for third. You've got to feel for Fabio, he looked in an awful lot of pain after he finished.



That was a heroic effort from Spartacus, that must have been an agonising 50 odd minutes. Well played Fabian. 

Gold and bronze, butt-hurt no more. On to the Velodrome for more glory.:thumbsup:


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats to Wiggins, Martin and Froome


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Impressive and controlled win by Wiggo and, thankfully, no caterwauling Lesley Garrett to “sing” the national anthem this time!

... and

A very good win by Kristin Armstrong in her ITT.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> :23: Wiggo by 42 seconds. YES!!!!


Nekkid :eek6: ???


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Not bad for the man behind Wiggo's TDF win. Well done lads.

I can feel the pain of Spartacus.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Nekkid :eek6: ???


According to the BBC his lycra kit was stolen from his hotel yesterday. Hope it was laundered after his exertions on Sunday...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

vismitananda said:


> I wonder why, Svein Tuft of Canada is not on the list?


A rule at the Olympics, you can only do the time trial if you did the road race. With only one spot, Canada chose Ryder... Questionable decision to pick a tired and beat up guy who didn't have much chance to do good in either races... But then again, Tuft hasn't had so good results in years.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

Arise, Sir, Wiggo!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Did the Queen parachute in to congratulate him?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

nOOky said:


> Did the Queen parachute in to congratulate him?


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

MikeBiker said:


>


Now you're just playing with my feelings.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

that's a celebration - 3 old guys and a dead guy parachuting in.


----------

